# My Mischief (VERY Picture Heavy)



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't believe I ever uploaded pictures of my babies, and figured I should now. 

Romeo- Agouti Mismarked Hooded Rex Buck. He is two years old, and still going strong. I got him right before our lone buck, Tickles, was killed. He's the sweetest rat I've ever met, and I love him to peices.

Snitch- Seal Point Siamese Buck (I think). He's a year and a half. Some agression problems but generally a sweet boy, I love him even when he bites.

Rosebud- Mismarked Black Hooded Doe, just under a year of age. I rescued her from a bad situation, had her spayed, and she was very worth it. Energetic girl, but can be very sweet and will sometimes settle in for naptime and cuddles. She's well loved by both boys and by me.

Romeo as a baby-















































And a year ago-
























































































And Snitch, a year ago-























Crappy phone photo, the room was dim, but this is recent-









I really don’t have many photos of him, he picks up glare really bad from flash and makes lots of blurry photos.
And Rosebud- I just have one of her without the boys, but here she is. Cruddy phone photo, same in terms of dim room.








And all together-









Another bad photo, but it was too sweet not to show off.

Anyway, that’s my Mischeif!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Awe handsome dudes


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great family! I can't get my girls to be still long enough to get a good pic. They are always just a blurr lol


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you! <3

Romeo's a camera hog, as evidenced by all the photos I have of him. He sits still really well, especially when handed a treat, and will pose/sit/snuggle/look cute when I want him to, usually. He's getting so old..I wish I could pause time so his little pet store body would not deteriorate.

Snitch likes to move, or sleep, or dominate the others, so he's harder to photograph, Rosebud's a blur, always on the move, stealing food, sitting on the boys, trying to groom me, etc.

lovinmyratties- treats are your friend, seriously. I used brocolli to get Romeo to sit still on top of the edgar allen poe book, and usually they can be made to look at you, or stand up, or whatever is desired, if offered snacks for it.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

cute lil guys.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww such cuties. I think Rosebud fits her well ;D


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a little black teddy bear hamster growing up I named rosebud I love that name. I also love your rats! I had a buck a while ago that had your typical all white body with a dark brown booty and brown tail but nothing else. Oh and a white tipped tail, for the life of me I couldn't figure out what he was. I flip flopped between thinking Siamese & Himalayan >.<


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Snitch fits that description perfectly, but his nose is brown  He has white feet and a white tipped tail- faults in the showring, but cute otherwise. I believe he's a seal point siamese, but not positive.

I took more pictures of my sweeties today, and hopefully can upload soon. Romeo and I watched G-force and he had a bit of cupcake. (bad, I know, but he's old..what can I say? It was only some crumbs.)

Thank you to everyone complimenting my babies, I think they're the best. <3


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

New pictures of my lovies<3 

Romeo, having settled down with me last night to watch G-Force. He was being incredibly sweet, so I took some photos-


















And some of him out of he cage-










Snitch-
























Rosebud-








And scratching her ear-








Playing-
















The brown things are little pieces of puppy food, they each got a piece as a treat.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Love the pictures! Some times I forget how big boys can be compared to girls (not to mention my girls are still young and I haven't had boys in so long) very cute ratties you have


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww they are so cute and cuddly :3
Romeo really reminds me of Cheech. His fur even looks a little longer then normal, like Cheech had. It really made me smile to see a rattie that looked him, I miss him <3


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you, Aletron. He does remind me of Cheech, but he's a bit smaller. He's a sweet old boy.

Toyxxhearts, yes they are very different in size. Rose really keeps the boys in line, though.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, rosebud is so small compared to the boys


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She is, but she tells them what to do. 

Romeo's wayyyyy small compared to Snitch, too. It's funny, because I'll have Rosebud out, and visitors will be like, "awww! so cute!" and then I take Snitch out, and they get one look at his size, and the red eyes, and scream.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

So cute!!x


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you!<3


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I took a few photos of Romeo a couple of weeks ago, thought I would share them. 


























He's such a sweet old man. In the top two photos he was sleeping on the top of a pillow I was using to prop myself up with. In the bottom one, he's laying beside me on my bed.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

**Whump*

So cute ! I love LOVE those pics of him lounging, it's like the mascot picture for a mushy boy lap rat haha.
Reminds of my squish Eric.*


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you so much! He is pretty much THE mushy boy lap rat mascot. Yesterday we went out to dinner and he went with us, and he was as wonderful as ever. He chilled on the car seat and then proceeded to munch my sandwich and attempt to raid the mozerella sticks. 

He just curls up to sleep wherever, as long as he's getting petted and loved on. I don't get it. He's also the most tolerant rat I've ever seen. I take him places a lot, and when he was younger, I took him to a "green expo". There was a group performing rock music, and it was very loud. What did Romeo do? He hid his ears between my fingers, so they were blocked, and tried to drink my smoothie.


----------

